# Bunnies With Babies! Human babies that is!



## JadeIcing (Sep 2, 2008)

Have at it people. 

This thread was the idea of Lady Bug!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 2, 2008)

YAY! thank you:hug1!


----------



## BSAR (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see the pics!! I actually may have one too! I will look!

ETA: I though I had one of Minnie with the little boy I babysit but I dont.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 3, 2008)

My Grandson Tristan..


----------



## Becca (Sep 3, 2008)

He's soo handsome! I see as soon as his dummy wasn't in his mouth the sad face came then when it was back he was happy again! Bless! :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 3, 2008)

awwww! he's so handsome!:inlove:how old is he?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 3, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


>


These pics look like Tristan just realized where EASTER EGGS COME FROM :roflmao:


----------

